# Installing a Light Fixture to a Joist



## BOOTHA06 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd like to install a light fixture in the stairwell leading to my basement. The current fixture is at the bottom of the stairwell and doesn't light the stairwell very well. At the bottom of the stairwell is a joist that was drywalled over and I'd like to install the new fixture directly to this "wall" (joist). The problem is that there's no place to install a junction box without putting a huge hole in my floor joist. I'm basically mounting directly to the vertical side of a drywalled joist. 

Are there light fixtures that can be directly mounted to the joist while containing the connections without a junction box? In this case the wire would go through the joist and into the fixture directly. Or, can/should I use a pancake box to contain the connections? Or, is neither of these the proper way to do this? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure what your talking about, how are you going to mount the light to the side of the joist if there's already sheetrock on the ceiling?

Think about one of these instead.
http://www.pegasuslighting.com/5inc...&utm_term=PNHR-504Q&utm_campaign=pricegrabber


----------



## BOOTHA06 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll try to explain more clearly. This will not be on a ceiling, but on the side of a floor joist that faces into the stairwell at the bottom of the stairwell. They drywalled the 10 inch side of the joist to give it a finished look that matches the rest of the "inside of the stairwell. More simply, how do you install a light fixture to the 10" side of a 2x10 without drilling a 3-4 inch hole in it for a junction box?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture and make it simple for everyone.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Drill the wire thru the joist and install a flourescent undercabinet style fixture.

Or you can cut in a pan box (a round 1/2" deep box) into the drywall and you can install a sconce type fixture.


----------



## BOOTHA06 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Pictue of this scenario*

This pic is looking up from the floor. I'd like to go from the current light, through the joist with the blue cat-5 on it, and mount directly to the other side of that (double) joist. It doesn't seem like it would make that much difference, but the new light will be directed into the stairwell, rather than into the basement.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

That appears to be an engineered joist and (probably) not able to be drilled thru.


----------



## BOOTHA06 (Jul 1, 2012)

k_buz said:


> Or you can cut in a pan box (a round 1/2" deep box) into the drywall and you can install a sconce type fixture.


This seems like a good idea. At some point soon I'm gonna have inspectors poking around. Will this meet NEC code?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I did not read all of the thread---

There is a 1/2" deep round steel electrical box designed for just your situation---cut a round hole in the drywall--pull your wires--attach to the 'pancake box---screw to the joist--all done---they make handy job site ashtrays also---


----------



## BOOTHA06 (Jul 1, 2012)

k_buz said:


> That appears to be an engineered joist and (probably) not able to be drilled thru.


 
It's regular lumber and the original builder went through them at several other points along the joists. I have a couple engineered joists, but this isn't one of them.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Never mind---Someone has your situation in hand--I'm going to bed--Mike---


----------



## BOOTHA06 (Jul 1, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> I did not read all of the thread---
> 
> There is a 1/2" deep round steel electrical box designed for just your situation---cut a round hole in the drywall--pull your wires--attach to the 'pancake box---screw to the joist--all done---they make handy job site ashtrays also---


I don't smoke, but if I ever take it up I'll remember this advice... can I have a 14-2 coming in and a 14-2 going out of this box? I'd like to install a couple other fixtures downstream. That's not too many wires for this box, is it?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Let K buz answer that--I'm not a licensed electrician and his knowledge of codes and box fill exceeds mine---


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

BOOTHA06 said:


> I don't smoke, but if I ever take it up I'll remember this advice... can I have a 14-2 coming in and a 14-2 going out of this box? I'd like to install a couple other fixtures downstream. That's not too many wires for this box, is it?


That will be too many wires for a pancake box.
A round smart box will work.
Cut the hole in the drywall, run your wires and the box mounts with screws from the inside.


----------



## BOOTHA06 (Jul 1, 2012)

jbfan said:


> That will be too many wires for a pancake box.
> A round smart box will work.
> Cut the hole in the drywall, run your wires and the box mounts with screws from the inside.


I checked out their website. Isn't this going to stick out past the drywall just like a standard work box would or is there something about it that I'm missing? If it has to stick out a little bit to be safe, I'll deal with it, but I'd rather it not.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

BOOTHA06 said:


> I checked out their website. Isn't this going to stick out past the drywall just like a standard work box would or is there something about it that I'm missing? If it has to stick out a little bit to be safe, I'll deal with it, but I'd rather it not.


It may protrude a bit from the drywall but it won't matter unless the fixture you use doesn't have a canopy. Leave the existing box to route your additional cables and only use one cable to the new pancake box.


----------

